# unlock tablet



## ann1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a coby mid 1126 tablet...i have forgotten the unlock pattern. How do i solve this problem???


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

With a hard reset.


----------



## ann1 (Apr 16, 2012)

how do i do a hard reset on my coby tablet...mid 1126???


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's different for every device, and the cheap no-name tablets don't usually have these instructions. Try entering the wrong pattern times, and see if you can log in with your Google account. If that doesn't work, turn it off, and then hold down the home and power buttons until something appears on the screen. Maybe you can muddle through the menus.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Try powering-on with one of these combinations:

POWER ON + VOLUME UP

POWER ON + VOLUME DOWN


----------

